# Dsl Box Problem



## Gunpowder (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Thema DSL/DSL-Box: Ich habe eine DSL Box und möchte mit dieser über Lan surfen... Gibt es dafür eine günstige Lösung oder gar ein Kabel... ****?


----------



## imweasel (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

was meinst du mit DSL-Box? Ungefähr sowas

Da es sich hier um einen Router handelt, ist es (vereinfacht gesagt) wie folgt:

- Zugangsdaten deines Providers in der Box eingeben
- Per WLAN oder Kabel anschließen
- Surfen


----------

